
The switch that could double USB memory - ohjeez
http://www.alphagalileo.org/ViewItem.aspx?ItemId=165732&CultureCode=en
======
Phithagoras
Original paper here
[https://arxiv.org/abs/1604.00824](https://arxiv.org/abs/1604.00824)

